
Systemd Introduces Its Own “su” Like Command - protomyth
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Systemd-Own-su-Command
======
JdeBP
This is also covered at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10141715](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10141715)
.

